# Thomas Brooks - Repentance



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a small portion from a devotional I have. I think this hits at the heart of what he is saying in the devotion. 



> Repentance is a flower that does not grow in nature's garden. It is not in the power of man to repent at leisure. Repentance is a turning from darkness to light. It effects the sinner's whole heart and life. It changes the heart from the power of sin unto God. Every sin strikes at the honor of God, the being of God, the glory of God, the heart of Christ, the joy of the Spirit, and the peace of man's conscience. A truly penitent soul strikes at all sin, hates all, and will labor to crucify all.
> -Thomas Brooks


----------



## Zach (Oct 12, 2012)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Here is a small portion from a devotional I have. I think this hits at the heart of what he is saying in the devotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very convicting. Thanks for sharing, Andrew.


----------

